# Dassin Poodles



## Keithsomething

I went to a dog show this past Saturday in Alaquippa PA and I saw a Dassin puppy that was pretty impressive ((to my untrained eye)) so I was hoping someone knows a bit about the kennel because I can't seem to find a website for the breeder.


----------



## plumcrazy

I don't have any knowledge of this line, Keith, but I did find this link to some information regarding the breeder of the Dassin poodles...

American Kennel Club - AKC Breeder

Hope it helps!! 

Barb


----------



## cbrand

Long time, old school breeder. Tends to inter-breed with the east coast lines. Do you know the registered name of the dog your saw?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Dassin has been around as long as I can remember, so real old timers. They are likely quite elderly so that would explain the lack of a web site. And because of their longevity, they likely do not need to advertise. Did you get any photos of this particular puppy?

I do not know what happened last night. Barb and I were yapping away to you and I suddenly said "Keith, are you there?" and Skype popped up a message to us both that the call failed. Sorry about that! xo


----------



## Keithsomething

I did get some photos of him 

he looks a bit brownish around the ears in these photos but I like his body

Dassin Hillwood Soul Man is his registered name Cbrand

((lol its all right Cherie, XD my internet went wonky a few minutes after that so I couldn't do anything >.< ))

oh and that cream male in the first photo is 
Donnchada Park Avenue By Request


----------



## Feralpudel

Dassin was originally the line of Bud Dickey, who passed it on to Joey Vergnetti. I think of them as being on the smaller side. A friend has a Dassin bitch who is very petite. I mostly see him showing blacks, but using Mikimoto has resulted in some creams. Joey shows in the mid-Atlantic a fair bit, so I see his dogs in the ring, but have never gone over them. 

I can't say that I have ever seen a Dassin dog in the performance ring.


----------



## partial2poodles

Back in the Bud Dickey days, there was a stud...I believe it might have been Dassin Delancey and the dam Dassin Della Rose....now dont quote me on that. Delancey was a carrier of Sebaceous addenitis. His sperm was frozne and he continued producing for many years and sired oodles of puppies.

I did not know alot when I went looking for a black poodle as my first dog. I attended shows and got names of winners and called them the next day. It ended up that no one had a litter with any blacks but one name popped up twice...this lady who owner Versaille Kennels had 2 litters...and Dassin was the bloodline. So I got a female with very high hopes.

Boy was I sorely dissapointed. I love her, she's 10 now but she has had tons of problems thru the years.....one that really bugs me is she is prone to sebaceous cysts....and she has that narrow lower jaw where her canines poke into the roof of her mouth. She is well taken care of...her teeth and skin are checked regularly but she has that Delancy and Rose in her bloodline. I dont think the lady breeds anymore but still shows in conformation. The best thinks about my dog are her intense black coat, nice head and neck and nice temperment.

Joe Vergnetti is constantly in magazines showing some poodle or another. They have a ton in the show circuit. Sorry I missed that show....its in the same county as me. I was very busy though.


----------



## Feralpudel

Keithsomething said:


> Dassin Hillwood Soul Man is his registered name Cbrand


I was going to say something but I was wrong.


----------



## wishpoo

I am not crazy about hind-quarters at all :noidea: and browning is not helping it either .... JMO

Maybe he was just "caught" in a wrong moment an wrong lightening though...


----------



## Keithsomething

I don't like the browning either Wishpoo, this puppy should be as crisp a black as the puppy bitch that won Winners Bitch

now SHE was gorgeous IMO
her registered name is 
Musique Moonlight Minuet


----------



## wishpoo

Oooooohhhhh !!!!!!!

ME LIKE LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## thestars

Dassin info; The Dassin Kennel

I have a 1980 Stud issue of Poodle Review and a few Dassin studs are in it; Dassin Debussy, Dassin's Broadway joe and Dassin's Dum Buddy, Dassin Busby Berkley and Dassin Dallas, all are from Wycliffe and Haus Brau lines. Debussy's stud fee was advertised at $500 to approved "linebred" _girls_ only. The Sire of Debussy, Broadway Joe and the others was $350 as well as Sum Bubby. Story Tale Standards in WI had Dassin Debaubauchery, Rob-Ran Kennels in NY has Dassin Determination
Dassin Farms, Inc.
Freeman C. Dickey
240 Remsen Road
Medina, OH 44256
Tel: 216-239-1540

The 1970 stud issue has the famous Haus Brau Executive of Acadia in a full page add and other Haus Brau and Wycliffe studs.


----------



## LClaborn

thestars said:


> Dassin info; The Dassin Kennel
> 
> I have a 1980 Stud issue of Poodle Review and a few Dassin studs are in it; Dassin Debussy, Dassin's Broadway joe and Dassin's Dum Buddy, Dassin Busby Berkley and Dassin Dallas, all are from Wycliffe and Haus Brau lines. Debussy's stud fee was advertised at $500 to approved "linebred" _girls_ only. The Sire of Debussy, Broadway Joe and the others was $350 as well as Sum Bubby. Story Tale Standards in WI had Dassin Debaubauchery, Rob-Ran Kennels in NY has Dassin Determination
> Dassin Farms, Inc.
> Freeman C. Dickey
> 240 Remsen Road
> Medina, OH 44256
> Tel: 216-239-1540
> 
> The 1970 stud issue has the famous Haus Brau Executive of Acadia in a full page add and other Haus Brau and Wycliffe studs.


Hello. Does that issue have Dassin Debauchery in it?


----------



## Rose n Poos

Hi and Welcome!

This thread has been dormant for almost 10 years. The only participant who's been active at all in recent years is Arreau. 

It's possible, but not likely that you'll get a response from the poster. 

Good luck!


----------



## Johanna

Dassin is Joey Vergnetti's kennel name. He has been handling/showing/breeding poodles for many, many years. He is now an AKC judge. He bred many beautiful standard and miniature poodles.


----------



## dogcatwhinnywhizz1

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Dassin has been around as long as I can remember, so real old timers. They are likely quite elderly so that would explain the lack of a web site. And because of their longevity, they likely do not need to advertise. Did you get any photos of this particular puppy?
> 
> I do not know what happened last night. Barb and I were yapping away to you and I suddenly said "Keith, are you there?" and Skype popped up a message to us both that the call failed. Sorry about that! xo


Dassin was BUD DICKEY's Kennel. Bud is gone now, and Joe has it now. Dassin is NOT as old as PUTTENCOVE, WYCLIFFE, BEL TOR, CARRILLON, and to say the least ALEKAI, etc. It is a good kennel, but getting a hold of Joe is next to impossible. Joe is quite knowledgeable, but still can learn ALOT from Wendell Sammet.


----------



## dogcatwhinnywhizz1

Johanna said:


> Dassin is Joey Vergnetti's kennel name. He has been handling/showing/breeding poodles for many, many years. He is now an AKC judge. He bred many beautiful standard and miniature poodles.


DASSIN was BUD DICKEY'S kennel, NOT Joe's. BUD is gone a while now, but he is the one who bred some of the greats behind Joe's dogs.


----------

